# Mega evolutions confirmed for Pokémon X and Y



## latenightcctv (Aug 8, 2013)

Spoiler














Spoiler










(credit to serebii for the pics)

CoroCoro has leaked and revealed a few new Pok?mon and "Mega Evolutions". What do you guys think to this? I hate it, this is too far imo, these Pok?mon (excuding Mawile) didn't need an evolution at all.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2013)

I quite like Absol's new evolution. It didn't evolve into/from anything before and I like the design. *-*

As for the others... it just feels like a bit much.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't see why this was needed at all.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 8, 2013)

but... but my lucario is level 100 
WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 9, 2013)

Just saying, this is already being discussed in the general pokemon thread, which includes X/Y. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64741-Pokemon-General-Thread-(Including-X-Y)/page187


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 9, 2013)

Absol and Mawhile needed an evolution.

Lucario meh whatever I guess, same with Ampharos.

Blaziken on the other hand, wtf are they thinking, he's already banned tier, now he gets an evolution + a tier 1 passive. wtf? Just insane. 

Must say I love the evo though.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

It looks like they just attached a wig and tail to Ampharos... o: ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## -UnknownGamer- (Aug 9, 2013)

It only makes sense for the ones that have only evolved twice.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 9, 2013)

These are....interesting I guess. Blaziken doesn't really need it considering he evolves from a starter. That's not fair to the other starters imo. The others...I like absols since I always wanted him to have an evolution but I feel like they just attached tentacle things and wings to the others. 

This better have an important part to do with the story line or else it kinda feels slapped in there, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Horus (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't mind them except for Ampharos, that design is so lazy and boring.

I'm a little mixed on Blaziken, on one hand it gives the Fire starters something a little different besides Charizard (Yay Fennekin, another Fire/Fighting) but on the other, that mega ultra chicken is going to have Speed Boost, which already boosted Blaziken to Ubers. If it's stats go up, it'll be on par with Arceus with a Choice Band and Choice Scarf.


----------



## cwertle (Aug 9, 2013)

Idgaf they look cool. And they get awesome Abilities! Probably upped stats as well. Blaziken gets speed boost and if he gets bigger stats with mega he will be unstoppable.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 9, 2013)

Im liking Mewthree
Blaziken really doesnt need an evolution, and the others im just meh.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 9, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Im liking Mewthree
> Blaziken really doesnt need an evolution, and the others im just meh.


'Mewthree' might actually be Mewtwo in 'Awakened' form. It says it on serebii forums, which I used to go on :3
EDIT:
One of the characters in "Extremespeed Genesect"
The Pokemon Company messed up Pokemon. Previous gens like gen 1,2,3, is better. I don't see why Blaziken and Mawile needed an evolution.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2013)

Guys, they aren't actual evolutions. =p


They only work in battle. After the battle is over, they change back. And they only change if they're holding the item to let them change.
It's a pretty pointless feature, I think. But whatever they think might make the game fresh.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 9, 2013)

Awesome, they looks so cool!


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. Basically from what I've heard, you give your Pokemon that can have this "mega form" a mega stone and their stats raise etc. People might find this quite unfair, however, they aren't allowed to equip another item if they are holding the mega stone in their mega form. Apparently there's this mega move thing but according to this Facebook page, it might need to recharge or whatever so battles are more fair. It's kind fair because it's only six (a team full though) with this mega ability. There may be more but for now, yeah.

Just look how sweet this looks! Two months please. https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YTHgE0vtOXU

Absol looks cool. I don't know why it was these Pokemon as there's a starter. But, I don't think I'll use this much. I wanted Absol to gain though.


----------



## Jizg (Aug 9, 2013)

*I DON'T LIKE CHANGE*


----------



## cwertle (Aug 9, 2013)

Jizg said:


> *I DON'T LIKE CHANGE*



*THE EARTH IS CHANGING, DIE OR CHANGE WITH IT.*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 9, 2013)

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> 'Mewthree' might actually be Mewtwo in 'Awakened' form. It says it on serebii forums, which I used to go on :3
> EDIT:
> One of the characters in "Extremespeed Genesect"
> The Pokemon Company messed up Pokemon. Previous gens like gen 1,2,3, is better. I don't see why Blaziken and Mawile needed an evolution.



Oh... Id seen it called Mewthree somewhere else and assumed that was what it was


----------



## Eir (Aug 9, 2013)

Mega ampharos hair flip.... +__+


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

...And this is why I stopped playing Pokemon as soon as they revealed the new legendaries.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2013)

Some people just can't handle change.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 10, 2013)

Actually mega forms work like this:
use mega stone, while they are holding their mega item and they evolve.

so mega forms can have any item they want xD


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, I'm not mad that they're changing. I'm mostly upset that Pokemon now has a Nintendogs feature, which is kinda dumb, and the legendaries look _really_ stupid.

Besides, these pokemon are already pretty pwn. Tell me, why do we need more pwn pokemon, if people are just gonna hack their way through the game to make their pokemon all 1-shots?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Well, I'm not mad that they're changing. I'm mostly upset that Pokemon now has a Nintendogs feature, which is kinda dumb, and the legendaries look _really_ stupid.
> 
> Besides, these pokemon are already pretty pwn. Tell me, why do we need more pwn pokemon, if people are just gonna hack their way through the game to make their pokemon all 1-shots?



I have never come across or heard of hacking in Pokemon games >.> Also it's the 3DS. You can't hack it.


----------



## Heir (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't like the new mega evolutions or hate them. I'm still getting the game regardless. Pfft, not like I'll be forced into using them or anything.

:l


----------



## mayorx (Aug 10, 2013)

Honestly, i like the concept, but the designs are sort of lackluster, except for mewthree. Still will get the game. I am very happy though that they are including old pokemon, unlike black and white (although they did include them in B2 & W2).


----------



## Dustbunnii (Aug 11, 2013)

Absol has been my favorite for quite some time, and I loooove its mega evolution. 
As a whole I really like the idea of mega evolutions, especially since they only happen during the battle. 
I am kind of curious about why they gave Blaziken a mega evolution though since it's one of the starters... I can see it being alright if they give all of the starters (or at least the new starters) mega evolutions though.


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 11, 2013)

Hahahaha I can't wait for this, it reminds me so much of Digimon and I love Digimon more than Pokemon. If anything this endears me more to X/Y.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 11, 2013)

If ya don't like the Megas, don't use them.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 11, 2013)

lucario is eh??
he looks kinda weird but ok
absol looks cool
ampharos looks like they put a wig on him and yeah...


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 11, 2013)

I hate that we've finally been gifted with a non fire-fighting type to choose from, but then we'll be given a Torchic! Mega evolutions are good, but they should of been given to monsters which need it more. Blaziken is already a good pkmn with his Fire/Fighting/Flying  move set, he doesn't need an evolution! I would of preferred to see a Gen5 pkmn have a ME.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2013)

We don't know that these are the only mega evolutions


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 12, 2013)

I certainly hope the options for the pokemon who gain mega evolutions become more dispersed because from what I see so far. It'll be obvious who people pick in competitive gameplay. They'll probably set up rules for that as an option, though, so I'm not concerned. 

It'd be cool if one of my favs got a mega evolution. xP
*c'mooooon galvantula and scrafty~*


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally Absol is getting an evolution! =D


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Absol deserves it! Anything with 3 evolutions doesn't need a Mega unless, at the third evolution, it still sucks.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 12, 2013)

I really like the new mega formes,
I hope to see an mega Sceptile form!


----------



## StiX (Aug 12, 2013)

I love them all! I just hope that more pokemon will have them... otherwise they will be the most overused pokemon ever XD oh, and balance of course.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope there?s a Mega Typhlosion.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 12, 2013)

At least they're temporary... I don't know how I feel about these.  Maybe it's because I don't like change, but this seems dumb to me.  I'm gonna play X and Y regardless, though.


----------



## Hamsterific (Aug 12, 2013)

I think they're running out of ideas


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know why but I don't know so much about Pokemon X and Y. I think I want to save the fun when I get the game


----------



## Blair (Aug 13, 2013)

I love all of them so far, and I love the idea.
This could really help make some Pokemon competitive without wasting Pokedex space, depending on how it works.
Except Ampharos, it's Fabio and that's weird <<


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! Thanks so much for posting this I was trying to look everywhere, but yay!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't like the fact that they give a mego evo to overpowered pokemons like Blazakin and Lucario but I don't have a problem with the others.  Absol looks awesome!


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 15, 2013)

Hamsterific said:


> I think they're running out of ideas



How?


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think Mega Evolutions as they are are too different from what we've had in the past.  Evolutions for Mawile, Absol, Kanghaskhan (favorite one, though) seem like really good ideas to me.  If they made these for pokemon with no evolutions, this would rock.  Pachirisu, Emolga, Plusle, Minun, and the previously mentioned ones.
Also, what if they also made them for pokemon that evolved through the use of stones (Raichu, Wigglytuff, Clefable, Flareon, Vaporeon, etc)?  I think that could be pretty neat.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 16, 2013)

Blair said:


> I love all of them so far, and I love the idea.
> This could really help make some Pokemon competitive without wasting Pokedex space, depending on how it works.
> Except Ampharos, it's Fabio and that's weird <<


Ampharos does look rather funny XD. I thought of a Loreal commercial when I first saw it.

As for the mega evos, it's a pretty good idea. I hope that they have some for some of the more underpowered Pok?mon.


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

there is also a mega kangashan btw guys. n Mega blaziken is boss @Horus its stats do go up. Its atk will. N combine that with speed boost. Also lucario gets an atk boost as welll


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 16, 2013)

OMFG THEY'RE ALL BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 16, 2013)

Lucario looks like it has some kind of Giratina thing going on...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

ZeroMetroid said:


> Lucario looks like it has some kind of Giratina thing going on...



Yeah, but Lucario doesn't have wings yet. We're still in the clear.


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Yeah, but Lucario doesn't have wings yet. We're still in the clear.




Would be pretty cool though >w>


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah. Lucario living in the Distortion World seems very unlikely though. I got it.... Mega Lucario is Giratina's minion.


----------



## MadCake (Aug 16, 2013)

I absolutely LOVED Mawile, And I still do.
It's mega evolution looks cute and cool at the same time.
But with Mewtwo and Blaziken's megas, We might have a serious problem on the X and Y online battles.
The only one i don't particularly like is Ampharos. You put a wig on it's head, And you stick it up it's ass, and you got a Mega Ampharos. 
I think the mega evolutions could get cooler if they had a little part in the story.


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 16, 2013)

MadCake said:


> I absolutely LOVED Mawile, And I still do.
> It's mega evolution looks cute and cool at the same time.
> But with Mewtwo and Blaziken's megas, We might have a serious problem on the X and Y online battles.
> The only one i don't particularly like is Ampharos. You put a wig on it's head, And you stick it up it's ass, and you got a Mega Ampharos.
> I think the mega evolutions could get cooler if they had a little part in the story.



Blaziken with upped attack with the speed boost ability?

...I am glad he is Ubers xD


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 16, 2013)

MadCake said:


> I absolutely LOVED Mawile, And I still do.
> It's mega evolution looks cute and cool at the same time.
> But with Mewtwo and Blaziken's megas, We might have a serious problem on the X and Y online battles.
> The only one i don't particularly like is Ampharos. You put a wig on it's head, And you stick it up it's ass, and you got a Mega Ampharos.
> I think the mega evolutions could get cooler if they had a little part in the story.



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Tower_of_Mastery
I mean, you end up going to this place, so maybe it does? It probably won't be majorly important, but it's always nice to think maybe Team Ember's true motive is to use the power of Mega Evolution?


----------



## Blair (Aug 16, 2013)

So, mega evolutions happen by a button on the command menu, not an attack.
That's good, at least.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 17, 2013)

Why couldn't it be just a normal evolution for Absol and Mawhile -_-

And I don't understand Amphoros' design...they just stuck hair on it

I'm not trying to bash the idea, I just find it...odd


----------



## Blair (Aug 17, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Why couldn't it be just a normal evolution for Absol and Mawhile -_-
> 
> And I don't understand Amphoros' design...they just stuck hair on it
> 
> I'm not trying to bash the idea, I just find it...odd


I would have loved Absol and Mawile to just have had regular evolutions but I get why not, since they're implementing this.
In concept, getting more or less evolutions without having to waste the 100-something slots you have in the pokedex a gen sounds fine.

As long as these get at least +2 Priority, if it takes a turn <<
If it's normal priority some of them might as well not even have it (Like Mawile, who has hard time taking hits nicely T__T )


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Aug 17, 2013)

1. It's not true evolutions (it's forms) because they don't stay that way permanently.

2. I like some of them and don't like others.


----------



## puppy (Aug 18, 2013)

mega ampharos strikes me as the type to always be complaining about people not complementing its hair
hey guys have you seen my luscious mane
hairflip
_god_ im beautiful


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

puppy said:


> mega ampharos strikes me as the type to always be complaining about people not complementing its hair
> hey guys have you seen my luscious mane
> hairflip
> _god_ im beautiful



Lolz


----------



## satix (Aug 25, 2013)

I like some of the evolutions, like Absol, Mawile, etc., but some are just really unnecessary. Blaziken, Ampharos, and Lucario definitely weren't in need of one; they're good enough as is. Kangaskahn's "mega evolution" isn't that great either, like, I think they were better off doing a pre-evo as opposed to a "mega evolution" where its child fights.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

Mega evolutions confirmed for X and Y!
More like mega crap confirmed for X and Y.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Mega evolutions confirmed for X and Y!
> More like mega crap confirmed for X and Y.



Going to explain why you think it's crap? I think it could provide a new way for strategizing battles.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Going to explain why you think it's crap? I think it could provide a new way for strategizing battles.




It CAN provide new strategy.  The only thing I don't like about it is the pokemon they chose to give the mega evolutions to.  Blaziken, Lucario, and Ampharos didn't need a boost.  Especially Blaziken.  Mawile, and Kangahskan I'm ok with having a boost, but It's going to have to make people work harder to take out some of them.  Not that that's bad, though.  It's just not what I expected.  I'm still going to play the game.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, I agree on that. Should've given it to Miltank. Granted, I'm sure we don't know _all_ of the Megas yet.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yeah, I agree on that. Should've given it to Miltank. Granted, I'm sure we don't know _all_ of the Megas yet.




Yes, there's going to be a lot more in the future.  Hopefully some that give certain Pokemon the power to counter the unnecessary ones there are right now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 26, 2013)

Nintendo isn't about to reveal every Mega and every new Pokemon in X and Y. There are probably more Mega evolutions.


----------



## MadCake (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm pretty enthusiastic on the megas now.
The new pokemon look fantastic. Dat poodle that you can change the appearance of.
But i'm afraid the mega evos have an 80% Chance of breaking the online battles.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 14, 2013)

i love absol's new evolution. omfg it looks kewl


----------



## Silversea (Sep 19, 2013)

Mega absol looks like one of those horrible fan art renditions of an evolution. Ugh. Don't hurt my shiny absols :c


----------



## Heir (Sep 19, 2013)

L'oreal Absol


----------

